
How Aristotle Created the Computer - waqasaday
https://www.theatlantic.com/amp/article/518697/?single_page=true
======
mkempe
Obviously Aristotle did no such thing.

However, he laid the foundation for logic, and founded sciences as specialized
branches of knowledge with their specific basic principles and methods. People
who attack him tend to dwell on concrete-bound mistakes while ignoring the
methods he advocated; remember, errare humanum est. The re-discovery of his
thoughts, and the return to reason, are the roots of the Renaissance. The
remnants of his writings, more than anything else, fathered our world, via the
Age of Enlightenment.

As for the future, imagine a Second Renaissance, followed by a Second
Enlightenment!

